# Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?



## Doc (16. Feb. 2012)

Hi zusammen,

das Eis taut bei mir momentan kräftigst und darunter siehts irgendwie gar nicht schön aus ... nur noch beide Tiefen unter Wasser, der flache Teil Wasserlos ... gut ... war auch ne 40cm Eisdecke drauf ... Goldfische leben - KOIs noch keine gesichtet.

Ist auf jeden Fall einiges an Wasser weg ... wie sieht das bei Euch aus? Schon Fotos?


----------



## Moonlight (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Aufgrund meiner Abdeckung kann ich Dir nur sagen: Koi wohlauf, kein Eis und auch Null Wasserverlust.

Klingt gar nicht gut bei Dir. 
Haste vielleicht irgendwo ein Leck in der Folie?

Mandy


----------



## Mops (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hi,

bei uns ist auch einiges an Wasser schwupps und weg.

Der Topf ist eigentlich 2cm unter Wasser, die blaue Linie zeigt den normalen Wasserstand. 

Bin schon am überlegen, ob das normal ist. Was meint ihr???

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Was an Wasser weg ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da auch im Winter WW gemacht wird.
Der kann den Verlust ausgleichen.


----------



## Doc (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Sieht normal aus ... denn Eis besteht ja aus? ... Wasser ... dass dürfte der Schwund sein ... bei mir tut sich unter dem Eis echt ne Höhle auf ... ich habe keine toten Fische entdeckt ... der Teich ist auch tief ... aber so ganz wohl ist mir noch nicht dabei ... werde morgen auffüllen ... in der Hoffnung, dass die Folie "noch" dicht ist ... im Frühjahr - Sommer wird vergrößert inkl. neuer Folie.

WW habe ich auch gemacht, aber dass das soviel ist ... uff


----------



## Aragorn (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Ich hätte gedacht mehr Wasser zu verlieren, das Eis ist aber noch nicht ganz geschmolzen. Im Herbst hatte ich viel Wasserverlsust der auf ein Leck deuten lässt, kam aber nicht mehr dazu deas Loch zu suchen und habe gehofft. Im Eisloch habe ich schon ein paar meiner Lieben schwimmen sehen. Sobald ich wieder Wasserverlust bemerke werde ich sofort auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## guenter (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Da bin ich ja erst mal beruhigt. Hab auch viel Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser.
Hatte schon meine liebe Enkelin in verdacht das sie mit einer Stange im Teich 
gestochert hatte. Möglich ist ja alles bei den lieben Kleinen.


----------



## Nikolai (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

in meinem Hochteich habe ich einige cbm Wasserverlust, obwohl ich Oberirdisch kein Leck sehe. Im Moment habe ich noch eine 10cm dicke tragende Eisdecke, darunter ca. 20cm poröses Eis, dass sich Wabenförmig mit dem Wasserverlust entwickelte. Durch Nachfüllen von Brunnenwasser halte ich den Wasserspiegel zwischen 40 bis 50 cm unter Normal. Damit ergibt sich Zeitweise eine Luftschicht von ca. 10 cm.

Der untere Pflanzenteich hat auch nur noch wenig Wasser.

Im letzten Winter hatte ich das Phänomen, dass amorphes Eis eine Kapillare bildete und den Teich leersog. Nachdem das Eis getaut war waren die Wasserverluste auch wieder im üblichen Bereich. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo,
bei mir ist der "Eisstand" bedenklich hoch, also weit über dem Stand desw Überlaufs, ohne dass der Wasserstand unterhalb des Eises ist.
Bei der Übergangstemperatur Wasser zu Eis sinkt der Wassergehalt der Luft stark, so dass Verdunstung überhaupt kein Thema mehr ist, selbst bei Wind und "gefärbter" Teichoberfläche.
Nicht nur bei mir beobachtet, auch anderswo sollte sich eine Eisdecke über den vorherigen Wasserspiegel "wölben". Da das Eis "von unten" taut, sollte ein niedriger Eispegel auf Wasserverlust durch Undichtigkeiten hindeuten.


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo Doc 
Kein Wasserverlust bei mir im gegenteil am überlauf kommt Wasser raus .
ich glaub dein Teich hat ein Loch 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo.

Also bei uns schaut es aktuell eher so aus, als sei der Teich voller als vor dem Frost. Auf dem Eis stand heute Wasser. 
Allerdings hatten wir auch ca. 10 cm Schnee, die beim Abtauen 10 mm Wasser ergeben dürften. Den Teich hatte ich am Ende der herbstlichen Trockenperiode randvoll gemacht und dann kam Regen...


----------



## Doc (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Eis taut und taut ... auch Wasser über dem Eis ... bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## pyro (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Auf meinem Teich liegt noch Schnee... etwas wässrig ist er nur unter dem Steg wo kein Schnee auf dem Eis liegt.


----------



## jolantha (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo, ich hab heute morgen gedacht, ich guck nicht richtig ! Über Nacht fast 10 cm Wasser weg !
Wer war das ?????? 
Es ist zwar immer noch genug drin, aber ich weiß nicht, soll ich auffüllen oder nicht ???


----------



## pema (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo,

in der Frostperiode ist der Wasserspiegel (Eisspiegel) meines Teiches extrem gesunken. Ich habe schon Schlimmes befürchtet.
Jetzt, nach einigen Tagen Tauwetter, ist der Wasserspiegel höher als vorher.

petra


----------



## ChristianB (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo,

auch ich habe gerade ca. 10 cm Wasserverlust bemerkt. Hoffentlich ist die Folie noch OK:beten

Den Fischen scheint es gut zu gehen. 

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## pyro (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Da der Boden gefrohren ist steht bei mir im Garten das Wasser. Am Teichauslauf ist die Wassertiefe im Rasen sicher 5 cm.

Teich ist nach wie vor von einer dicken Eisschicht bedeckt, Schnee taut langsam. Es sieht aber so aus als ist er randvoll und läuft über.


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo.

Also jetzt ist es amtlich.
Der Teich ist randvoll - kein Wasserverlust über die Frostperiode. Allerdings ist die Kapillarsperre auch ordentlich angelegt. Da kann nicht einfach was verschwinden...


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hab 3 Stunden gaaaaanz langsam Wasser nachlaufen lassen, in der Flachzone, drei Fische sind aufgetaucht und haben ein paar Runden gedreht, dann sind sie wieder abgetaucht. Ich hoffe, daß es richtig war.


----------



## pyro (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

jolantha, wenn bei einem 70 000 Liter Teich plötzlich 10cm Wasser fehlen dann würd ich mir aber schon Gedanken machen. Da geht es ja nicht um wenige Liter....


----------



## jolantha (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Pyro, ich hör schon gar nicht mehr auf zu denken !!!! Renne 100 mal am Tag um meinen Teich und beobachte meinen Wasserstand. Im Moment hält er :beten . Fische sind auch wieder unten, ansonsten sehe ich ja wenig, alles noch voller Eis, außer 1 m² der durch 2 Sprudler frei gehalten wird.


----------



## Doc (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Yeah! Meine KOIs leben alle ... offenbar doch tief genug der Gute :smoki
Man hat die aber überhaupt nirgends gesehen ... ob die sich wohl verbuddelt hatten?

Meine Überlegungen, den Teich im Frühjar zu vergrößern, bestehen allerdings auch noch 
Nachdem ich das Wasser aufgefüllt hatte, habe ich bisher nichts mehr verloren.


----------



## jolantha (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo Alle !
Ich bin so toll, so richtig toll !!!!!!
Hatte 2 Tage lang wieder einen 10 cm starken Wasserverlust, war schon ganz verzweifelt, bis mir dann nach dem 3 ten mal Wasser nachfüllen aufgefallen ist, daß mein Schlauch noch 10 cm tief im Wasser lag !!!!!
 Natürlich habe ich nach dem Auffüllen immer wieder die Pumpe abgestellt und den Schlauch abgezogen, auf die Erde gelegt, damit er auslaufen kann, und nichts einfriert. Das andere Ende lag natürlich noch im Teich .
( Ich bin sooooooo blöd ).   Lobt mich doch mal alle dafür, daß ich nur drei Anläufe gebraucht habe, um dahinter zu kommen


----------



## Alina R. (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo!

Bei unserem Betonteich hatten wir wie jedes Jahr 20 cm Wasserverlust.

Ist aber jedes Jahr so. Einfach wieder auffüllen und gut ist´s bei uns.  

LG Alina


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hallo Anne 

Sei froh , du hast nur drei mal aufgefült und deinen Fehler bemerkt ......
Anderen merken es nie ....


Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Patrick, das war einfach nur Schusseligkeit, ist mir die ganzen Jahre noch nicht passiert. Aber alles passiert ja irgendwann zum ersten Mal


----------



## Mops (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Hi,

bei uns ist jetzt das ganze Eis weg, nun sieht man auch schon die ersten Bewohner wieder rumdümpeln und die ersten Sonnenstrahlen genießen.

Der Wasserstand hat sich auch wieder normalisiert.

Nun kann der Frühling kommen.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserverlust im Winter habt / hattet Ihr so?*

Bei mir mußte ich im Dez.2011, gut 1000l ablassen sonst wäre der Teich in den folgenten Wochen übergelaufen. Kein Wasser verlust und keine Koi verluste.Es war auch keine Eisschicht auf dem Teich, durchschnitt Temperuatur 6°c Teichoberfläche.


Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------

